# Amoco Milford Haven, anyone?



## nina.z (Jul 22, 2015)

I am doing some researches about the oil tanker Haven that sank off Genoa/Italy in 1991. Is there anyone from the former crew that can tell me about the daily routine on board? For example: How did they do the tank cleaning? How did they spend their spare time? And maybe somebody can tell me more about the accident? Thanks!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* nina.z *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

